# what am i missing? international 240 clutch adjustment



## caleb90 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alright guys i have an ole international utility 240, use it to skid fire wood.lately clutch has been out of adjustment griding gears when putting in first or second and clutch chatter (catching) when going down a hill and pushing clutch in while still moving ,and clutch trying to grab while idleing in gear.clutch pedle had about 2-2.5 in of free play, crawled under neith today and seen adjustment rod had lots of adjustment left.thought great this will be an easy fix,well i thought wrong.adjusted till the pedle had about a half in of free play, fired the ole girl up went in gear easy as pie.moved it a couple feet pushed the clutch in and it was grabbing terrible.took it out of gear tried to put it back in and the clutch is grabbing so bad that i cant.shut it off fired it back up goes back into gear easy again, but ad soon as i move it and push the clutch in it still grabs.if i idle it down all the way the clutch stops grabbing, tried adjusting it back to where it was and same problem.im lost on this one, the clutch never slipped before either was just way out of adjustment.insight is needed thanks


----------

